# montebello Rd and Old La Honda - Times



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have been riding in the area now for about a year and enjoy climbing the hills. I am trying to asses my fitness level etc. How long does it typically take people to climb Monte Bello Rd and Old La Honda?


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Old la honda*

I was visiting the area afew weeks ago and did the old la honda climb in a little under 20 minutes. I'm 44 and race Expert MTB.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goose127 said:


> I have been riding in the area now for about a year and enjoy climbing the hills. I am trying to asses my fitness level etc. How long does it typically take people to climb Monte Bello Rd and Old La Honda?



I'm 20:25 on OLH and 35:25 on Montebello. I'm Cat 5 with a preference for climbing.

My friend who's a great Cat 4 climber is 18:30 on OLH and 30:30 on Montebello.

I believe Cat 1-2-3s are 16 to 18 minutes up OLHand cat 4-5s are under 22 minutes. Of course a lot of races don't have climbs so these may not apply.

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> I'm 20:25 on OLH and 35:25 on Montebello. I'm Cat 5 with a preference for climbing.
> 
> My friend who's a great Cat 4 climber is 18:30 on OLH and 30:30 on Montebello.
> 
> ...


Remember, there are also racers out there who are not climbers, as well.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Times*

Yeah, I guess that gives me an indication of where I am at right now. I race Sport MTB when I have the time, but I am looking to do both MTB races and some road races next year (Cat 5 obviously). My best time up OLH was 20:30 and Monte Bello was 34:30. My training time this year has been spotty due to other commitments but I was a little frustrated that I could not lower these times. For next year I am hoping with more time I can break through and get some lower PR. Any ideas or training methods that can make a leap in climbing ability?


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Climbing*



goose127 said:


> Yeah, I guess that gives me an indication of where I am at right now. I race Sport MTB when I have the time, but I am looking to do both MTB races and some road races next year (Cat 5 obviously). My best time up OLH was 20:30 and Monte Bello was 34:30. My training time this year has been spotty due to other commitments but I was a little frustrated that I could not lower these times. For next year I am hoping with more time I can break through and get some lower PR. Any ideas or training methods that can make a leap in climbing ability?


I've worked with a couple coaches in the 3 years I've been racing and it has made a HUGE impovement for me. I could tell you whats worked for me if your interested but we all different strengths and weakness. For me the key was training to build power. I'm 6" 150 pounds.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

Merlin said:


> I've worked with a couple coaches in the 3 years I've been racing and it has made a HUGE impovement for me. I could tell you whats worked for me if your interested but we all different strengths and weakness. For me the key was training to build power. I'm 6" 150 pounds.



Come the end of this year, I will have more time to dedicate to training and I was thinking about getting coaching. I think power would be one of my weak points at this point. What have you experiences been in devloping this?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goose127 said:


> Yeah, I guess that gives me an indication of where I am at right now. I race Sport MTB when I have the time, but I am looking to do both MTB races and some road races next year (Cat 5 obviously). My best time up OLH was 20:30 and Monte Bello was 34:30. My training time this year has been spotty due to other commitments but I was a little frustrated that I could not lower these times. For next year I am hoping with more time I can break through and get some lower PR. Any ideas or training methods that can make a leap in climbing ability?


Yesssss, ride with people faster than you. Get your ego crushed regularly. This is of course, for the purpose of motivation.

In the area, I hear the alto velo noon ride and the Sunday A-ride are the key. You get to ride with a bunch of 17 minute OLH climbers and these rides always go up OLH.

francois


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Power*



goose127 said:


> Come the end of this year, I will have more time to dedicate to training and I was thinking about getting coaching. I think power would be one of my weak points at this point. What have you experiences been in devloping this?


I would first start with a coach and see what they reccomend for building power. I've tried 2 approaches: Doing leg work in the gym, and Doing leg work on the bike. In a perfect world you'll "probabley" get the most bang for your buck doing squats etc. However, I'm 44 with a family and HATE riding my bike after going to the gym. One of the coaches I worked with reccomended doing all the strength building on the bike. I did this last season on the Single Speed MTB and by overgearing on all the hills on my road bike. After a 3 hour ride my entire lower body is hurting! I use a power meter on my road bike and i can tell you that my power has gone up and so has my endurance since I'm on the bike for more hours per week. I live in very hilly area in the foothills and doing 3 hour rides with 5k of climbing was just too much after weight lifting. BTW, I still do 2 days per week of core and upper body work, but you could tell by looking at me :}


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Merlin said:


> I would first start with a coach and see what they reccomend for building power. I've tried 2 approaches: Doing leg work in the gym, and Doing leg work on the bike. In a perfect world you'll "probabley" get the most bang for your buck doing squats etc. However, I'm 44 with a family and HATE riding my bike after going to the gym. One of the coaches I worked with reccomended doing all the strength building on the bike. I did this last season on the Single Speed MTB and by overgearing on all the hills on my road bike. After a 3 hour ride my entire lower body is hurting! I use a power meter on my road bike and i can tell you that my power has gone up and so has my endurance since I'm on the bike for more hours per week. I live in very hilly area in the foothills and doing 3 hour rides with 5k of climbing was just too much after weight lifting. BTW, I still do 2 days per week of core and upper body work, but you could tell by looking at me :}


All good points, Rick.

Some people, however, have almost too much "power" that is, some are sprinters who suck at climbing, and instead of working on their power, they need to "lean out" by doing many long endurance climbs at high revolutions...spinning.

I think that RIck was right in working with a coach and getting a personal training program for each person. On the other hand, Francis was spot on when he said that riding with faster riders is an excellent method....I know Suzy's coaches want her to ride and race with the men's Cat 3s for the first 3 months of the season so that she's primed to race with the Pro women come McClane Pacific....


----------

